

First measurement of sun’s real-time energy - dnetesn
http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/august-2014/first-measurement-of-suns-real-time-energy

======
ISL
Here's the article in Nature:

[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v512/n7515/full/nature1...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v512/n7515/full/nature13702.html)

The abstract is much more useful than the Symmetry Magazine summary.
Physicists have been measuring solar neutrinos for decades, and doing so in
real time. The important news here is that they've detected the p-p neutrinos
for the first time. It's a long-sought detection.

Though it's tiny in the Nature preview, Figure 3 is the result.

Congratulations, Borexino!

The Scientific American article is also more instructive:
[http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/solar-neutrinos-
de...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/solar-neutrinos-detected-
borexino/)

